# Kont. Heizen, schnell Heizen, schnell kühlen



## Krumnix (10 Februar 2011)

Hallo.

Kurz der Aufbau der Hardware:

2x Heizungen mit 24KW Leistung. 
1. Heizung (65°C) direkt im Zirkulationskreis A
2. Heizung (140°C) über einen Wärmetauscher in einem eigenen Kreislauf (B).

1 Kühlkreislauf (C) mit einem Wäremtauscher im Zirkulationskreis A

Im Kreislauf A sind 3 Ventile verbaut. Diese sind parallel laufend.
Es kann immer nur ein Ventil öffnen. Ventil 1 ist der Strang über der Wärmetauscher heizen.
Ventil 2 Wärmetauscher Kühlen.
Ventil 3 Bypass beide Tauscher.

In den Leitungen (DIN120) wird DI-Wasser erhitzt und zirkuliert (Kreislauf A).

Mit diesem System soll eine 300Kilo schwere Edelstahlplatte beheizt werden.

Es gibt 4 "Regelungen".
1. Die Platte soll im "Standby" auf 60°C konstant gehalten werden. Schwankungen
von max 2°C sind erlaubt.
2. Die Platte soll auf 90°C Vorprozesstemepratur gebracht werden. Aufheizzeit 
max. 30sec. Haltezeit 30sec.
3. Die Platte soll Prozesstemp. von 70°C halten.
4. Die Platte soll innerhalb 30sec von 70°C auf konstant 60°C abgekühlt werden.

Das Problem ist, das ich einen Regler brauche der von Konstant eine Temp umschaltbar
ist auf große Temp-Änderungen OHNE großes Über- oder Unterschwingen.

Ich hab das im Moment mit 8 verschiedenen Regler gemacht und jeweils 2
verschiedenen Parametersätzen zu P,I und D jeweils.

Damit läuft das ganze schonmal einigermassen. Aber das ist nicht Lösung für diesen Fall.

Ich suche nun eine Strategie, wie ich das einfacher machen kann (kann dem 
Kunden nicht abverlangen 8 Regler zu parametieren über die Visu).

Gibt es einen Regler, der Konstant eine Temp hält, sehr schnell auf neuen
Sollwert reagiert und kaum übersteuert (max 5°C)?

Danke


----------



## tnt369 (10 Februar 2011)

ich löse sowas, indem ich mit der "energiemenge" rechne.
d.h. ich berechen welche menge notwendig ist für 
die temperaturänderung (delta temp * masse).
dann wird die heizung/kühlung für einen
zeitraum x eingeschaltet, bis die aufsummierte
energiemenge (z.b. elektrische leistung * zeitraum x)
den errechneten bedarf erreicht hat.
dann heizung ausschalten und nach einer (kleinen)
wartezeit wird die normale regelung aktiviert um
die temperatur genau einzustellen und zu halten.


----------



## Krumnix (11 Februar 2011)

Mein Problem ist ja, das ich unterschiedliche Anforderungen habe.
Und ich habe 2 Unterscheidliche Heizungen.

Mal muss ich in einem sehr sehr kleinen Bereich die Temperatur halten.
Mal muss ich sehr sehr schnell einen großen Bereich heizen oder kühlen.

Das mit der Berechnung ist schonmal ein guter Ansatz. Nur leider muss ich 
gestehn, weiß ich nicht, wie ich den bei meiner Problematik umsetzen könnte.


----------



## tnt369 (11 Februar 2011)

respekt! eine 300kg stahlplatte in 30sec von 60°C auf 90°C erwärmen, da sind schon heftige energiemengen im spiel ...

also mit deinen 24kW ist da nichts los!
ich komm überschlagsmäßig auf eine benötigte heizleistung von 1300kW!

wie sieht Kreislauf B (140°C) aus? ist da so viel energie drin?
kann die energie in der zeit auf die platte übertragen werden?

also vom vorgehen her würde ich das so machen:

delta_t ermitteln (solltemperatur - isttemperatur)

ist delta_t < 2K (Kelvin) absolut => geregelter betrieb über Kreis A (bei <=60°C Soll)
                                      bzw. Kreis B (bei >>60°C Soll)

ist delta_t > 2K dann:
- regler aus
- energiemenge berechnen (delta_t*masse) => z.b. 30K * 300kg
- energiemenge in (integer-)variable ablegen
- heizung (B) ein
- jede sekunde die erbrachte energiemenge (konstante => empirisch ermitteln!)
  von der (integer-)variable abziehen
- ist die variable auf null runter => heizung (B) aus, da die energie nun in der
  platte drin sein sollte
- kurze wartezeit, bis die temperaturmessung nachgekommen ist
- regler einschalten

evtl. noch als abbruchkriterium die aktuelle temperatur erfassen
(ist > soll  => variable auf null setzen und damit das heizen stoppen)

bei kühlen dto. hier ist dann eben delta_t negativ und die energiemenge auch. währende des kühlen dann eben von negativem wert hochzählen bis null.


----------



## tnt369 (11 Februar 2011)

sorry, ich hab noch mal nachgerechnet. ich komm nun auf
etwa 150kW heizleistung die benötigt wird.
(hatte die wärmekap. von stahl wesentlich höher geschätzt)


----------



## Krumnix (11 Februar 2011)

Beide haben jeweils 24KW. Auch die 140° Heizung.
Hmmm, das dachte ich mir schon, das es sowas sein wird.

Mir war klar, das die Heizleistung nicht reicht.
Weil wenn ich selbst beide Heizungen voll donnern lass, dauert es im Moment
gute 2 min, bis die Platte Solltemp hat.

Welche Formal hast du benutzt um die 150KW zu ermitteln?


----------



## tnt369 (11 Februar 2011)

60°C -> 90°C  = 30K delta_t

benötigte energie = delta_t * masse * wärmekapazität(stahl)

hier:

30K * 300kg * 0,5kJ/Kkg  =  4500 kJ

1J = 1Ws

daher wird ca. 4500 kWs Energie benötigt (in 30s)

=> 4500kWs : 30s  = 150kW


----------



## Jan (11 Februar 2011)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Beide haben jeweils 24KW. Auch die 140° Heizung.
> Hmmm, das dachte ich mir schon, das es sowas sein wird.
> 
> Mir war klar, das die Heizleistung nicht reicht.
> ...


 
Hallo,

in diesem Fall würde ich empfehlen erstmal die Arbeit einzustellen und mit dem Kunden das grundsätzliche Problem (zu wenig Heizleistung) zu klären.
Evt. ist deine ganze Reglerprogrammierung für die Katz, wenn sich rausstellt, dass das ganze Konzept umgeschmissen werden muss.

Ich hatte vor Kurzen auch mehrere Anlagen, die von der Hardware so Leistungsschwach waren, dass ich über die Software da nicht mehr herausholen konnte. 
Natürlich hat der Kunde von mir verlangt, dass ich Pab > Pzu mache.
Erst als ich ihm das drei mal erklärt und zweimal in der Praxis an der Anlage gezeigt habe, dass das nicht geht, hat er eingelenkt und nur noch gefordert, das Maximum aus der "tollen" Anlage rauszuholen.

Zu den acht Regelungen:
Bei uns ist es üblich, dass wir die Regelungen einstellen und der Kunde wie bei dir auch, am PLS die Regelparameter anpassen kann.
Somit hat der Kunde in der Regel nichts mit dem einstellen der Regelung zu tun.


----------



## tnt369 (12 Februar 2011)

steht den dampf zur verfügung?
für solche schnellen heizprozesse würde sich eine direktheizung
mit dampf anbieten.
um diese energiemenge zu liefern sind ca. 1,5-2kg dampf ausreichend.


----------



## Krumnix (21 Februar 2011)

Ne, nur Wasser. 
Bei 140° hat das schon bissel Druck in den Leitungen (7Bar laut Anzeige).

Ich versuche jetzt mal zwei 96KW Heizaggregate zu bekommen.

Vielleicht komme ich da besser hin.

Ansonst sieht die Kurve schon super aus, meint der Kunde, nur die 30sec.
braucht er. Und imo sind die 3min bissel zuviel.

Glaube, wenn man das ganze auf 1min bringen kann, wird er damit leben müssen....


----------



## winnman (21 Februar 2011)

Was mich interessieren würde: wie stark ist deine Edelstahlplatte und wenn mahr als 3-4mm wie soll der Temperaturverlauf in der Stärke sein?


----------

